# Up during the day?



## linda9 (Nov 26, 2010)

My hedgehog has a lamp that's set on a 12 hour schedule, from 6 in the morning to 6 at night, there's little 30 minute breaks every 2 hours or so, just so the light doesn't blow. 

Last night, I had noticed he was running more than usual. I went to bed around 3 am and he had just finished and was eating. When I went near, obviously he went into his hedgie bag. So I'm not sure what he did afterwards. 

Just now, as I lay in bed contemplating if I should keep sleeping for a little while longer, I heard his wheel. I got up, and he was running like a maniac on his wheel! Of course, this was during the 30minute break when the light was off. I was so confused, so I turned the timer so that it skips this "break" and the light came on again. Naturally, I'm not sure of it's because of the light or me, he went into his bag again. However, he seems VERY awake. The bag just keeps moving, it looks like he's digging around in it or something.

Oh I should also mention, when I woke up and saw him on his wheel, his bag was inside out on the other side of the cage. This has never happened before, he's very neat about where he's living, he was natrually litterbox trained and only goes in one part of the cage near the wheel. What's going on with him? :roll: Should I leave the light on? He seems like he REALLY wants to come out and play! And what may have caused this in the first place, waking up in the middle of the "night"?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sometimes they will wake up in the middle of the day, run a couple laps, have a snack & then back to bed. 

However, I would probably leave the light on the entire time. At the best, you may save a light bulb, but at the worst, it could confuse him. It wouldn't be worth the risk for me.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

As PJM mentioned, I'd leave the light on the entire time and not use the 30 minute break. It could cause some confusion. I use compact fluorescent lights which last a lot longer than traditional bulbs and use less power.

My little guy occasionally gets up during the day to wander around, eat, drink, wheel, etc. It doesn't usually last too long though. Enough to satisfy the need then heads right back to bed. It doesn't seem like something too unusual - kind of like a person getting up for a midnight snack.


----------



## linda9 (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh, phew! Thanks!  

Alright, I'll keep it on all day then. I was more worried that the plug will somehow break or something, because I have the heater and the lamp plugged into the same extension cord.


----------

